# angels question



## Tibob32 (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm planning to add an angelfish to my planted 45g. Will it uproot my plants? Also, how fast do angels grow?


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

I have a pair in my 46G and they haven't cause any trouble with plants yet.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

I doubt they'd uproot them but my angels eat the leaves off certain plants.


----------



## Tibob32 (Sep 26, 2009)

thanks, I got a little zebra fella this morning, hopefully the plant will grow a little so he can start feeling more at home!


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*angels*

my angels dont eat any of my plants and i have several of them 
tom


----------



## greenterror23 (Oct 20, 2008)

or just put an anchor on ur plant if they do uproot it.


----------

